# Leftovers into a Fattie



## Gary Uk (Jul 23, 2018)

I have been meaning to try making a fattie for quite some time now.
Was looking in the fridge and noticed a few things needed using up so i decided to throw them into a fattie







I removed the skin from 6 caramelized onion sausages then rolled out and covered with bbq sauce.







I lightly fried some onion, red pepper and mushrooms and placed on top







I then added some chopped chorizo and sliced jalapenos, i also added grated cheddar cheese but in my excitement forgot to get a picture.
The rolling was a bit of a challenge, a bit heavy on the filling but i managed to scrape some out and get a decent roll.





I cooked at 240 for just under 3 hours and pulled at an it of 167















Was very pleased with the end result


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 23, 2018)

You did a fine job of it, great looking Fatty!
My kind of fillings.
*Like!*


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jul 23, 2018)

Very nice Gary. Looks like you rocked that first fattie. Very impressive mix of ingredients. 

George


----------



## The Butt Man (Jul 23, 2018)

That’s a nice looking fattie. Good job.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Jul 23, 2018)

What is a carmelized onion sausage?  Is this something left over from a previous cook?  That looks darn good!


----------



## Gary Uk (Jul 24, 2018)

Jeff Wright said:


> What is a carmelized onion sausage?



They are shop bought sausages with that particular flavour
I thought it would add some extra to the fattie.
i'm planning on trying out various sausages to see which work best


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jul 24, 2018)

Came out very nice, especially for "leftovers!"

Does anyone else's bacon look that good, I mean uncooked? The bacon I get, even at the high end, is fattier with less meat.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 25, 2018)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> Came out very nice, especially for "leftovers!"
> 
> Does anyone else's bacon look that good, I mean uncooked? The bacon I get, even at the high end, is fattier with less meat.


The UK's versions of Bacon are very different Kris. Most of it is Rashers, which is back bacon. Though I doubt this is back bacon <It looks like streaky bacon to me> In general I have found UK Bacon to be much better then American stuff. I actually want to try and use my own maple back bacon <if it turns out good> for a Fatty. It won't be woven, but I'd like to think it might still be yummy.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 25, 2018)

Gary that is a fine looking fatty. Nice job.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## Gary Uk (Jul 25, 2018)

Tom is correct the bacon i used are streaky rashers.
And yes I would agree about UK bacon being good, I have been to many country's and have never found bacon as good as back home.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 25, 2018)

Gary Uk said:


> Tom is correct the bacon i used are streaky rashers.
> And yes I would agree about UK bacon being good, I have been to many country's and have never found bacon as good as back home.


I'm trying to make my own rashers ;) I actually think they'd be viable to wrap around a fatty!


----------

